# Sensitive Stomach



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a concern about Hank. He was able to handle peanut butter, bones, yogurt and treats here and there but now if he has ANYTHING other than his kibble he gets the runs. Not just soft serve but full blown canon butt!

So now he can't get his kong with a little bit of peanut butter or yogurt when I leave to go to work in the mornings. I gave him a bone to chew on to clean his teeth and the same thing, I came home to a huge disaster, poop everywhere. His teeth are starting to get pretty bad from the buildup but bones are out of the question and brushing them is not as effective.

Is it possible for him to have developed a sensitive stomach with age? Just trying to come up with something....

Hank has an appointment with a vet on the 11th, but was wondering of anyone had any ideas for the mean time.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

How old is he? I know that around 11(I wasnt living at home at the time) my parents had the same issues with our Basset, she couldnt have anything other then her kibble or she would get an upset stomach....I dont remember what the vet gave them(since I wasnt living there,) but something helps calm it down enough that she could have a small amount of treats!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Can you switch this dog to raw? Raw really is the best thing for sensitive system dogs...


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I did try Hank on raw. He had really bad diarrhea even with all skin and fat trimmed off. Tried the fasting thing then introducing just half of his portions but he just kept getting severe runs and lost a lot of weight (way too much for my comfort level). 
I will not try again for another while.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> How old is he? I know that around 11(I wasnt living at home at the time) my parents had the same issues with our Basset, she couldnt have anything other then her kibble or she would get an upset stomach....I dont remember what the vet gave them(since I wasnt living there,) but something helps calm it down enough that she could have a small amount of treats!


Hank is 5 years old.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Has he been examined by a vet recently for the issues?


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I took a fecal sample to get tested. Nothing showed up. He's got another appointment in July though.


----------

